
How Welfare Reform Ruined Public Assistance for the Very Poor - tim333
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/09/welfare-reform-americas-poorest/403960/?single_page=true
======
hackuser
The headline actually is, "America's Poorest Are Getting Virtually No
Assistance"

~~~
tim333
Ah - the other title was from the automatic bookmarking thing

